# Compatibility of Simrad Cables



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

GO9 to NSSEVO3S, are the cables (power and 'ducer) the same?


----------



## Luminesque (Sep 26, 2016)

From my Go9 to Evo3 the cables were the same (totalscan transducer). I would assume the 3s is also the same, but not 100%.


----------

